# June C&D - A3 v BMW 228i v MB CLA



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The June issue of Car and Driver has a comparison test of the three vehicles many on the forum are considering.

I have not had a chance to read it yet, but any guesses as to the order of finish?

All three hit the same observed MPG during the test @ 21 per.
As test prices:
Audi - $39,845
BMW - 38,225
MB - 37,455 

Here are some highlights


3. CLA - *pluses:* Handles like a Mazda, attention grabbing styling, comfy seats. *minuses:* Some sub-Mazda bits inside, pinched back seat, stiff ride, unexciting engine. *Equals:* Benz's baby is not enough of a Benz

2. 228i - *pluses:* Lyrical all the way to 7000 rpm, perfect seats, looks and moves like a BMW. *minuses:* Not as fun as the only rear-driver here should be, stingy features at this price. *Equals:* The sportiest but not the best in every situation

1. A3 - *pluses:* A fully fledged member of the Audi clan, brisk handling, great use of space. *minuses:* Shortage of clutter bins, no manual offered. *Equals:*Not the cheap Audi, just the small one


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Too funny that their gripe is storage and a difference of a $1,000 on price being expensive...for a close to $40,000 equipped car...I think its going to go

1) A3
2) 228i
3) CLA - I have a feeling people really need to look closely at the value they are getting for the CLA and possibly consider saving themselves a few thousands on the big emblem on the front of the car


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Too funny that their gripe is storage and a difference of a $1,000 on price being expensive...for a close to $40,000 equipped car...I think its going to go
> 
> 1) A3
> 2) 228i
> 3) CLA - I have a feeling people really need to look closely at the value they are getting for the CLA and possibly consider saving themselves a few thousands on the big emblem on the front of the car


I agree with this.

In my mind, it has always been either A3 or the 228i. A3 for practicality, and 228i for a sporty car. The CLA is neither and the interior is too cheap.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So wait... is that your order in the first post, Dave, or is that how C&D lined them up for the finish? You'll have to excuse me if it's obvious; this Mucinex has me in some kind of way this morning. :facepalm:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Actually, lack of storage (at least compared to my last car), is some what of a gripe for me. Minor gripe, but a gripe nonetheless.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> So wait... is that your order in the first post, Dave, or is that how C&D lined them up for the finish? You'll have to excuse me if it's obvious; this Mucinex has me in some kind of way this morning. :facepalm:


That's the C/D order

1. A3
2. 228i
3. CLA

The pluses/minuses I listed are theirs too.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> Actually, lack of storage (at least compared to my last car), is some what of a gripe for me. Minor gripe, but a gripe nonetheless.


I don't quite understand 'lack of storage'.

Glove box? Check
Is there storage in the front two doors? <never cared to look but possibly comment>
Trunk? Check

Where else do cars have storage? Cause I obviously have not been utilizing my cars storage to it's max capabilities!!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Sunglasses holder in the overhead console?
Bin space in the arm rest?
Pockets behind the front seats? This is one where most manufacturers have cheaped out on. You either get none, or they've replace the full fabric/pleather pockets with mesh netting.

Not sure what else they're looking for; I'll have to read the text of the article tonight and see if they refer to it. Seems like maybe they had to pick a nit for an extra negative point.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Rudy_H said:


> I don't quite understand 'lack of storage'.
> 
> Glove box? Check
> Is there storage in the front two doors? <never cared to look but possibly comment>
> ...


I'm talking about things like little "secure cubby" holes. Such as I had in my 2012 Beetle and Mk6 GTIs. It just seems there's just less little places to put things...like I said not a huge deal, but if I was fishing for complaints, it would be one I'd mention.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

I have to say that I disagree with this article. I test drove them both, back to back. 

The 228i is faster and has better steering feel. I truly felt like the A3 steering was way over assisted. And i voted with my wallet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> I'm talking about things like little "secure cubby" holes. Such as I had in my 2012 Beetle and Mk6 GTIs. It just seems there's just less little places to put things...like I said not a huge deal, but if I was fishing for complaints, it would be one I'd mention.


Actually davewg added a few I missed. I guess not having a lot of 'cubby' holes it's something you miss on a test drive until you are using the car in day to day and you realize after


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Rudy_H said:


> Actually davewg added a few I missed. I guess not having a lot of 'cubby' holes it's something you miss on a test drive until you are using the car in day to day and you realize after


Exactly...didn't notice until I was putting everything into the new car that I took out of the old one. :thumbup:


----------



## GotGTI? (Oct 4, 2010)

Are under-seat storage bins not standard on all A3s? I swear the premium I looked at on the showroom floor had them... Granted it was a premium and not base.. IDK.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Premium is base. Audi's clever trim names worked on you. 

I think the latest information I've seen says we don't get the seat drawers, but I haven't actually looked at an A3 to confirm.

It would be nice if they were included with the convenience package, but I suspect there is a packaging issue with the US seats which makes the drawers incompatible.


----------



## GotGTI? (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah well, fooled I was. I suppose I was meaning to point out that it was a 2.0 instead of 1.8. Not sure that would've made a difference. It did also have dual zone climate vs standard (or what was standard at the time).


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I've read it. They're referring to lack of open space for phone and coins, but it's a tiny ding. Nothing to get defensive about. The tone of the article was all positive for the A3 as the well-rounded and better definition of what a small sedan should be. The MB feels like a first attempt and needs another generation or two to sort itself out. The BMW was great but not as functional day-to-day, and I think disappointing compared to their recollections of beemers past. The A3 was everything they love about the GTI raised to a full Audi level. I sense a 10-best in January.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

KnockKnock said:


> I've read it. They're referring to lack of open space for phone and coins, but it's a tiny ding. Nothing to get defensive about. The tone of the article was all positive for the A3 as the well-rounded and better definition of what a small sedan should be. The MB feels like a first attempt and needs another generation or two to sort itself out. The BMW was great but not as functional day-to-day, and I think disappointing compared to their recollections of beemers past. The A3 was everything they love about the GTI raised to a full Audi level. I sense a 10-best in January.


Their gripes in the commentary with the 228i were ridiculous. They were mad that it was too pricey, which isn't part of their scoring. They were mad that there wasn't rear passenger room, but it's a two-door, and nobody is buying it for rear passenger room. They call it "an outstanding small automobile, a mini 4-series[.]" But then it finishes second because it was only "fractionally more thrilling." It's like "we expected it to be WAYYYY more thrilling, so even though it's a better car, it's not a better car by as much as we hoped. Loser." 

And they make no comment about the piss-poor steering in the A3.

I do think the A3 is better-looking, though. 


The CLA is just awful though.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

HoyaZot said:


> Their gripes in the commentary with the 228i were ridiculous. They were mad that it was too pricey, which isn't part of their scoring. They were mad that there wasn't rear passenger room, but it's a two-door, and nobody is buying it for rear passenger room. They call it "an outstanding small automobile, a mini 4-series[.]" But then it finishes second because it was only "fractionally more thrilling." It's like "we expected it to be WAYYYY more thrilling, so even though it's a better car, it's not a better car by as much as we hoped. Loser."
> 
> And they make no comment about the piss-poor steering in the A3.
> 
> ...


The CLA isnt anywhere close to being a real Mercedes; but those buying it won't care. All they will see is the Star on the hood...


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

HoyaZot said:


> Their gripes in the commentary with the 228i were ridiculous. They were mad that it was too pricey, which isn't part of their scoring. They were mad that there wasn't rear passenger room, but it's a two-door, and nobody is buying it for rear passenger room. They call it "an outstanding small automobile, a mini 4-series[.]" But then it finishes second because it was only "fractionally more thrilling." It's like "we expected it to be WAYYYY more thrilling, so even though it's a better car, it's not a better car by as much as we hoped. Loser."
> 
> And they make no comment about the piss-poor steering in the A3.
> 
> ...



I did cross-shop the BMW because it's a great package at this price, but I also found it underwhelming vs. an A3 as an all-rounder. We already have two coupes in the garage that make up for their interior space sacrifice with Hooligan HP. The 228i isn't special enough for my purposes to have a tight back seat and no spare tire.

A better comparison would be the 320i, and there you begin to see where the gouging starts in BMW-Land. Option it up to the base 2.0 A3 and you're already up over 4k on the A3 and down a bunch of HP & torque, not to mention a spare tire. I keep hearing rumors of 5k discounts on the 3, in which case my opinion shifts a little.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The Car Czar said:


> I did cross-shop the BMW because it's a great package at this price, but I also found it underwhelming vs. an A3 as an all-rounder.


I agree.

I don't understand why anyone would think otherwise. Among A3 sedan, CLA, and 2 series coupe, the A3 is by far the most practical and logical choice as an all-rounder daily driver. 2 series coupe is great as a fun compact RWD coupe and the CLA is just a meh as a mercedes.

The A3 is a proper Audi; so is 2 series as a proper BMW; but CLA is just a mercedes-wannabe with a mercedes badge.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would think otherwise. Among A3 sedan, CLA, and 2 series coupe, the A3 is by far the most practical and logical choice as an all-rounder daily driver. 2 series coupe is great as a fun compact RWD coupe and the CLA is just a meh as a mercedes.
> 
> The A3 is a proper Audi; so is 2 series as a proper BMW; but CLA is just a mercedes-wannabe with a mercedes badge.


exactly...that's a pretty apt description of the CLA sadly . But people will buy it because of the badge only.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Car Czar said:


> A better comparison would be the 320i, and there you begin to see where the gouging starts in BMW-Land. Option it up to the base 2.0 A3 and you're already up over 4k on the A3 and down a bunch of HP & torque, not to mention a spare tire. I keep hearing rumors of 5k discounts on the 3, in which case my opinion shifts a little.


The problem is that the 3-series competes with the A4, not the A3. 

The 320i is a total dog, though.



VWNCC said:


> The A3 is a proper Audi; so is 2 series as a proper BMW; but CLA is just a mercedes-wannabe with a mercedes badge.


yup. Doesn't bode well when C&D is "impressed" that it feels like a Mazda...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't do a double take and regret didn't, but pretty sure I saw a CLA45 AMG on the weekend in Montreal. Haven't seen neither on the road enough to distinguish the two. 

It was definitely lowered and looked actually very cool in a 'mountain grey metallic'. My friend became obsessed with it over the weekend, but then when I started showing him pictures of the interior, he was like...hopefully the seats are at least comfy? Then he priced on out and was like 'ya....' Not sure what Mercedes can do to make this more appealing except for face lift focusing more on the interior then anything.

All agreed that c-pillar back is still awkward looking for the size of car. It's like they tried too hard to give the rear passengers as much room a they could possibly cram out of it. 

Next up was leaving the hotel and there was a Fisker Karma parked beside a Telsa Model S, led to debate...collectors item Fisker Karma, also because I would be afraid if something broke on it now that they are bankrupt, looks incredible though, and Telsa as daily driver


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Premium is base. Audi's clever trim names worked on you.
> 
> I think the latest information I've seen says we don't get the seat drawers, but I haven't actually looked at an A3 to confirm.
> 
> It would be nice if they were included with the convenience package, but I suspect there is a packaging issue with the US seats which makes the drawers incompatible.


OK, so I have a "drawer" under the front passenger seat of my 1.8T Premium with Cold Weather package. It's an interesting piece of kit though being it just a door to a little tiny space, but anything small can still fall out if. Though, still better than nothing and a nice little bonus to find a month after getting the car. :thumbup:


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

sonic_va said:


> OK, so I have a "drawer" under the front passenger seat of my 1.8T Premium with Cold Weather package. It's an interesting piece of kit though being it just a door to a little tiny space, but anything small can still fall out if. Though, still better than nothing and a nice little bonus to find a month after getting the car. :thumbup:


The small front passenger under the seat is very nice. I take a small hand towel and place it in there with a ziplock bag with frozen water and put small water bottle or Capri suns in there and nice and cold when I get done bike riding


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

livestrong191 said:


> The small front passenger under the seat is very nice. I take a small hand towel and place it in there with a ziplock bag with frozen water and put small water bottle or Capri suns in there and nice and cold when I get done bike riding


Oh, great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

HoyaZot said:


> Their gripes in the commentary with the 228i were ridiculous. They were mad that it was too pricey, which isn't part of their scoring. They were mad that there wasn't rear passenger room, but it's a two-door, and nobody is buying it for rear passenger room. They call it "an outstanding small automobile, a mini 4-series[.]" But then it finishes second because it was only "fractionally more thrilling." It's like "we expected it to be WAYYYY more thrilling, so even though it's a better car, it's not a better car by as much as we hoped. Loser."


Without having read the review I'm just guessing, but I would assume that their reasoning is something along the lines of the 2-series should be a hell of a lot more fun if you're going to make the compromises for space and price that you are. If it's only slightly more fun, then go for the Audi and have most of the fun without the compromises.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

unfortunately the 320i leases for like $100-150 a month LESS than the A3 and that isn't helping anyone.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> unfortunately the 320i leases for like $100-150 a month LESS than the A3 and that isn't helping anyone.


it's also bigger than the A3 and doesn't have the 'penalty box' stigma that comes with owning the smallest/cheapest chassis a brand makes.
Marketing wise, it's a smart move by BMW, too. they'll get to count 320 sales towards the total 3 series line, which will both offset the loss of the coupe and boost the monthly units moved, keeping BMW in the front of the class for the segment. everyone likes a winner...


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

FractureCritical said:


> it's also bigger than the A3 and doesn't have the 'penalty box' stigma that comes with owning the smallest/cheapest chassis a brand makes.
> Marketing wise, it's a smart move by BMW, too. they'll get to count 320 sales towards the total 3 series line, which will both offset the loss of the coupe and boost the monthly units moved, keeping BMW in the front of the class for the segment. everyone likes a winner...


But then you have the stigma of driving a 3. Jeremy Clarkson is the only guy who won't let an Audi out at an intersection.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Professor Gascan said:


> Without having read the review I'm just guessing, but I would assume that their reasoning is something along the lines of the 2-series should be a hell of a lot more fun if you're going to make the compromises for space and price that you are. If it's only slightly more fun, then go for the Audi and have most of the fun without the compromises.


Bingo. I think the article was about as fair as you can be with comparisons. I mean every car company is trying to do product differentiation but on the other hand magazines and consumers have to compare. It's the nature of the business. You could add the tech pkg to the 228i, gain points on features, but lose points on as-tested price. You can remove nav from the A3, but then gain on price. Pricing was factored into the comparison ratings, and it's clear that the A3 had more stuff for the buck.

They did say outright that the 228i was the sportiest and for people who'd won't use back seats much. So if that's what you want (@HoyaZot) that's what you got :thumb up: I've been on this board for 8+ years and there's a lot of respect here for the small performance Beemers.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

KnockKnock said:


> Bingo. I think the article was about as fair as you can be with comparisons. I mean every car company is trying to do product differentiation but on the other hand magazines and consumers have to compare. It's the nature of the business. You could add the tech pkg to the 228i, gain points on features, but lose points on as-tested price. You can remove nav from the A3, but then gain on price. Pricing was factored into the comparison ratings, and it's clear that the A3 had more stuff for the buck.
> 
> They did say outright that the 228i was the sportiest and for people who'd won't use back seats much. So if that's what you want (@HoyaZot) that's what you got :thumb up: I've been on this board for 8+ years and there's a lot of respect here for the small performance Beemers.


Yah I think you're right that they went with a more holistic approach in the review. 

Folks above with the 320i comments are dead on, but that car is an underpowered disaster. All day every day 320i strippers everywhere. It's probably the most fake-rich you can get. 

320i < A3 < A4 < 328i


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

HoyaZot said:


> Yah I think you're right that they went with a more holistic approach in the review.
> 
> Folks above with the 320i comments are dead on, but that car is an underpowered disaster. All day every day 320i strippers everywhere. It's probably the most fake-rich you can get.
> 
> 320i < A3 < A4 < 328i


the A3 is the best value out of all of these cars. Hell the base A3 is so well equipped.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> the A3 is the best value out of all of these cars. Hell the base A3 is so well equipped.


I have had my car now for week and half and the only red one in my town which is fairly large and people stair at it and caught a couple pressing there faces against the window looking inside when I was coming out the movies. I have a basic A3 nothing fancy and putting on some new wheels next week and tinting windows . I enjoy driving it very much and the gas mpg is amazing


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

HoyaZot said:


> Their gripes in the commentary with the 228i were ridiculous. They were mad that it was too pricey, which isn't part of their scoring. They were mad that there wasn't rear passenger room, but it's a two-door, and nobody is buying it for rear passenger room. They call it "an outstanding small automobile, a mini 4-series[.]" But then it finishes second because it was only "fractionally more thrilling." It's like "we expected it to be WAYYYY more thrilling, so even though it's a better car, it's not a better car by as much as we hoped. Loser."
> 
> And they make no comment about the piss-poor steering in the A3.
> 
> ...


It's just someone's opinion but some of the above your comment is addressed below - 



> But the real reason the 228i finishes second in the test has nothing to do with pricing. It's that the BMW enjoys every dynamic advantage in terms of curb weight, drivetrain configuration, power, and test-track speed, yet manages to be only fractionally more thrilling than the Audi


They and anyone else reviewing these cars need to consider the price for what you get. If not you would put cars priced much higher in the test.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to add to the conversation, Consumer Reports called the CLA a "really nice Civic", among other things.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...g-fun-with-the-mercedes-benz-cla250/index.htm


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

jrwamp said:


> Just to add to the conversation, Consumer Reports called the CLA a "really nice Civic", among other things.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...g-fun-with-the-mercedes-benz-cla250/index.htm


Consumer report is probably paid off by Honda. How can anyone compare a car designed for the autobahn with a tin can that floats around when there is a little wind around


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

m3cosmos said:


> Consumer report is probably paid off by Honda. How can anyone compare a car designed for the autobahn with a tin can that floats around when there is a little wind around


No, the CLA is atrocious. C&D compared it to a Mazda, so consumer reports aren't the only people comparing the CLA to other Fwd econoboxes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

There is no way I'd consider a CLA.


It is either the A3 or the 2 series coupe for me.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

0-60 5.4 wow love the numbers, This review is awesome as is my new A3 Quattro.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

trueunion said:


> 0-60 5.4 wow love the numbers, This review is awesome as is my new A3 Quattro.


It was. I get my C&D electronically through the Next Issue iPad app. The review included a short video of the writer discussing each of the cars. He definitely preferred the Audi.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

davewg said:


> It was. I get my C&D electronically through the Next Issue iPad app. The review included a short video of the writer discussing each of the cars. He definitely preferred the Audi.


Even tho I'm out of the market I still enjoy reading about the A3/S3.. Looking forward to reading the issue.


----------

